# Deal or No Deal......



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

As Howie would say

While at the shop this afternoon picking up my new Fusion 1911 frame for my build I'm working on I was looking around while they processed the paper work and noticed this little beauty in the case. It was a consignment gun and when I saw the price tag I was a little shocked. I took a quick look over the gun and left telling them I would probably be back. I went back to work and looked it up on Gunbroker to see what they were selling for and after seeing what the going price was I couldn't get back to the shop quick enough. Walked in, gave it another once over and completed the sale.

Colt King Cobra .357 mag 6" SS




























Deal or No Deal..............................$450


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I hate you....


:smt023


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice!



PhilR. said:


> I hate you....
> 
> :smt023


Must be a S&W fan... :smt083


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

*Do it!!! Do It Now!!!*

Good lord! Best get it before someone else does.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

The guy at the shop said they had several people look at the gun and really at first glace it didn't look that great. There was some black charring in the end of the cylinder, a lot of dis-coloring inside the hinge area and really the whole inside of the cylinder area and I guess that's where the pricing came from. If you just popped open the cylinder and look at the end you would think that this gun has been shot a lot, but whoever owned it and had cleaned it did a half ass job. I spent about 20 minutes on it and all the dis-color and charring is gone and it looks great.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Good lord! Best get it before someone else does.


Oh, don't worry. It's in my safe :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

cruzthepug said:


> Oh, don't worry. It's in my safe :mrgreen:


Good man!
Oh..And I hate you too.:smt082


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice find!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

CRAPPY DEAL.
You should recoup your losses NOW. Let me give you my number.

Oh, and i hate you too.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I've seen worse ones over $600...


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow! What luck that it was still there.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

nailer said:


> Wow! What luck that it was still there.


I know...I kept thinking to myself for the couple of hours while I was back at work that it would be gone when I got back.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've lost guns that were not quite as good a find by leaving and trying to get back. That will be a lot of fun to shoot.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*...ya call that a deal?*

Ya got taken, man. Big Time.

But, you seem like a really nice gent. Tell ya what I'm gonna do. I'll take that load of scrap offa yer hands fer 150$.

I know, I know..... no need ta thank me. It's the least I can do... as far as you know.

:smt033

( I hate you, beautiful 'roller, congrats etc. )


----------

